# captaqin or experienced deckhand



## kwikool (Sep 22, 2009)

going to pick up a boat in NO first thing tomorrow. lost my other experienced person. will leave in am and drive to New Orleans. drive the 36' boat back down the ditch(ICW) to freeport. pays all expenses and a few bucks at the end and a gret experience. need someone who can handle the boat and knows some navigation.
leaves from houston
send text ms asap to 8323090432


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Man I would love to go!!!! Just to ride and help out. Sounds like a fun trip! To bad my wife has me busy all weekend lol
James


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kwikool (Sep 22, 2009)

*trip*

yes this will be an experience for sure


----------



## fishyfreek (Jan 13, 2006)

If u still need someone call me 832-329-1654


----------



## G-Town (Jul 13, 2012)

Sent you a text I will work my last 12 hours Sunday night and can br ready Monday to go.... if sooner than that please advise and I will make arrangements with my job.
Thanks 
Greg


----------



## txkingfisher (Jan 15, 2008)

I have a 1600/6000ton Master/Oceans/Towing/Unlimited DP etc. etc.
If you can wait until Thursday afternoon I would be up for it. I only ask for a dive trip in trade.

EDIT ~ I will ne in new orleans at that time and I live in houston. I have my truck in new orleans at this time too.


----------



## kwikool (Sep 22, 2009)

*JOb DOne*

Thanks for all of the responses....I found a person that met my schedule

thanks to all anyway


----------

